# Mud life mag



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Saw MIMB mud girl pic on page 10 of mud life this morning on the train.










Pic could have been bigger but oh well! I think There's a pic of someone else from the site doing a weelie w a passenger on an arctic cat




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice I wonder how he got our picture? Didnt ask me thats a fact. Oh well. FREE PUBLICITY FTW!!! WOOT :bigok:

Just wish he had done the rear view pic so you could see the graphic better.

Everyone should start sending in pics of their rides to readers rides, and make sure you have your shirt on or your sticker is in view :rockn:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It was me on the kitty - 

 I'm a CELEBRITY!!!!!! - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree the umm.."Best view" of her swag was the "rear". Yeah I thought I read a post and you said that! Its a good picture.
It says she was one entry for mud girls and reader's rides. So take pics of rides and /or women and send em in.




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We should see how many MIMB peeps we can get in there... See if we can get 1 in every issue... send in pics where you can see your shirt! lol


----------

